# Issue with USB External Drive (Fuse and Samba)

## webhawg

I have an external USB drive (1TB) setup to be shared over my home network via Samba. The drive can be seen by other computers no problem and files can be copied and deleted. However, if I want to copy a number of files to the drive, some will get copied to the drive with no issues, but eventually the copy process will die.

I get an error message from the console saying...

```
error opening usb device 'descriptors' file
```

Could someone give me some suggestions for things I should check or modify to keep this from happening?

Thanks for your help.

----------

## slugggerzzz

have you checked DMESG log file ?

(i think you have to enable MCE features in kernel to get these errors dumped to file)

----------

## dalek

I been getting this same error on the console. It's been doing it a while now.  No clue what started this.  Mine seems to complain about a hard drive that is on LVM.  My dmesg looks something like this.

 *Quote:*   

> [6547806.604959]  sdd: unknown partition table
> 
> [6548117.420837]  sdd: unknown partition table
> 
> [6548117.424102]  sdd: unknown partition table
> ...

 

It is literally full of those messages.  About the only other thing in dmesg is when I plug my phone up to charge.  The errors are there regardless of the phone being plugged up tho.

----------

